# Comment encapsuler un site wordpress dans une application ?



## nifex (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Connaitriez vous une solution simple pour encapsuler dans une application sur l'app store un site wordpress utilisant le plugin wp touch pro (ce plugin permet une mise en page parfaite pour l'iphone ou l'ipad) ?

Et qui ne couterait pas plusieurs centaines de dollars 

Merci d'avance !


----------

